# Case fans required?



## Vexodin (Jun 9, 2007)

My back case fan has been making hardcore lawn mower noises for awhile now, and despite me cleaning it out, it still decides to make alot of noise, so I have removed it.

Im just wondering if those exhaust/case fans on the back of the case NEED to be there, or if they are just an added cooling measure.

I have two vents at the back of my case, and a side exhaust tunnel for the CPU heat, should I be fine without having that fan in the back?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the heat generated by todays computers it is advisable to have an intake fan at the front and an exhaust fan at the rear they are cheap to buy
keep an eye on your tempretures and see if they rise


----------



## Vexodin (Jun 9, 2007)

Well ive never had a fan at the front..my case actually doesn't support that, and right now my case temp is 40C after just had playing some games, and I recall my case temp being around 40 when I had the fan


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

keep an eye on the cpu temp a lot would depend on the tempretures in your area where you are located


----------



## Vexodin (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh my cpu is running normal temp, I have a zalman on it, not a heat sink


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

well run without it but keep an eye on the temp


----------



## Vexodin (Jun 9, 2007)

Meh i just decided to go out and buy a replacement just to be safe, thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If it is making a grinding noise it is likely wobbling on the bearing. If you are feeling creative, you can solder in a resistor (preferably a variable resistor/potentiometer) to the fan wire to slow it down. It is probably easiest though to just replace the fan.

If you replace it, be sure to get a quality ball bearing or dual ball bearing fan and avoid sleeve bearing fans.


----------

